# Thinking of Getting a bike!



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Im thinking of doing my CBT (bike test) Anyone got one or done it...the law is apparently changing in Jan 08, ive got a full drivers licence so dont have to do hazard awareness and theory tests but as of january it'll be compulsory for everyone, costs about Â£300 all in for the test, been thinking about it for a while i drive a pretty big car at the minute, and would mind something with a bit o speed


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Go to the rocket and sit the CBT first ...only cost me Â£30.00 about 8-9 years ago - then buy a crap 125 ride it for a while then go for the full test - think you still get 2 years on a cbt.

You could buy a msasive bike as you are over 21 and do full access but then you might shit yourself on the bike or worst still kill yourself - which a) is not good for you and B) my sis will not be happy left with the mortgage (lol).

I would suggest sitting your CBT on one of Rockets Training bikes just to see how you get on. Every journey is an adverture on a motor bike and makes going to get some milk a 2 hour scenic tour. If you wanna buy an O.K bike from the start a Suzuki bandit , new will cost between Â£3500-Â£4000 and you can get about 115-120mph (I think out of it) my mate toured Europe with a pillion on one of these - so for 4large thats a great deal - I was gonna get one till my Honda got nicked (which was my deposit) and the fact "me Julie" would not get on it so was no longer practical.

Rocket will give you all the info you need and let you have a taster lesson to see if it is for you - Just be aware motor bikes are so easy to nick - I was shown how to hot wire mine - after I picked it up from the police recovery yard and I could not believe how simple it was to wire and also to get to the wires - did not even have to take/move anything off the bike. Give me a shout if you want more info.

P.S Speak to Goat Shagger (Hylinder?) think he maybe selling his Suzuki GSX/GSR? think you can get about 120mph out of that - think its the smaller version.

Any other suggestions people?.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Theres a good school between BMW an stanley dock (not sure if thats the one you mentioned?) thats where my mrs got her full license and swears by them! jib the cbt alone just get in there and get your full license asap or you will get bored of a small bike very quick, id say go for a 600 straight away and just take it easy for a few months:151:


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Ive done the whole thing and did an intensive course (passed in 3 days all in). It is the best thing i ever did to be honest now got miself a nice honda cb500 and mi car (not bad for a 18 year old).

They have just revised the theory and practical tests now making them harder but i dont think you will have any problem. The CBT is done in one day just really to show you can handle a motorcycle on the roads (childs play)

Id say go for it mate nothing to lsoe and it opens up new things for you, ive made some cracking enw mates since passing mi test and ive done nigh on 10000 miles in around 6 months 

@Si-K - fort a first bike id suggest something close towards what you learn on (which will be a 500cc kwaka or honda). My cb500 goes like the clappers and with the Micron can sounds like a car crash (the police like pulling me for it). Again for a bike its all down to self preference and the job in which you want it to fulfil. If you are after a comfortable round town machine i wouldn't suggest a superbike, if you want a tourer i wouldnt suggest a triumph rocket 3 lol.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Cha$e said:


> If you are after a comfortable round town machine i wouldn't suggest a superbike.


I would, but then again I kick, punch and bend limbs with my friends in my spare time so sensible isnt always the way forward is it:beerchug:

Another thing Id say is dont just do your cbt and ride round on that for a year or two, it simply isnt enough training to get you safe on the road, it really is just a basic run through on how to use the bike and make sure you can control it and hold it up.


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

If you're over 21 and want to get a big bike in the future I'd get stuck in after you pass your CBT and do the direct access test. You can always gt a test ride on anything you fancy riding, so you're not commiting yourself blindly to a missile which might give you a shock.

Agree with CBT just being a taster, I used to work at a place that organised CBT's and they were basically a no fail type of affair (unless you did something really stupid like crash your bike or go round a roundabout the wrong..it did happen). But from there you might as well get stuck in and do your proper test on the 500.

Defo do it sooner rather than later if the laws etc are changing. Plus once you've got it, you've got it for good (don't get banned!).

Bikes are awesome, only bad thing is it's a bit of an endless spiral, get a bike, go quick on the road, do a trackday, do alright, do a lot of trackdays, go better, watch some racing, go racing, spend all your money....sell the race bike get a motocross bike and repeat to roadbike!

I'm excited for you! Bandits are a decent starter bike but as long as you use you head most things will be ok, probably worth limiting yourself to stuff below 100bhp for a little while (600cc sportsbikes R6, zx6 etc). R1, gsxr1000s and the like are just unbelievably, scarily fast especially on the road (compared to racing) despite the affordable price tags second hand they eat tyres, chains etc plus you might struggle toget insured for reasonable money, which is my biggest problem .


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

[email protected] Company said:


> Bikes are awesome, only bad thing is it's a bit of an endless spiral, get a bike, go quick on the road, do a trackday, do alright, do a lot of trackdays, go better, watch some racing, go racing, spend all your money....sell the race bike get a motocross bike and repeat to roadbike


amen to that! got the shirt


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Robk said:


> amen to that! got the shirt


lol :biggerGrin: awesome! I had the shirt but I had to sell it to buy tyres....

what did you race Rob?


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Open class supermoto, yamaha wr then got a husaberg 450, still tryna pay back the debts:beerchug:


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome! How come you raced the 450 in the open class? Was it a big bore?

Always fancied a go at supermoto, I had a YZ250 supermoto for about 30 seconds, then it highsided me and putme on crutches for about 6 months! Stil wouldn't mind a bash.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

[email protected] Company said:


> Awesome! How come you raced the 450 in the open class? Was it a big bore?
> 
> Always fancied a go at supermoto, I had a YZ250 supermoto for about 30 seconds, then it highsided me and putme on crutches for about 6 months! Stil wouldn't mind a bash.


haha i would never trust myself on a 2smoke motard! the majority of open class motards are or should i say were 450's apart from the odd berg 650, cr500 and the big huskys/ktms. crf 540s were the number 1 choice aprillia 450/550 v-twin are the choice machine now! youl never have fun like you do on a motard mate, going side ways on 2 wheels, its just wrong, i even get the arse end out on my new ninja 600 sometimes i cane the gas so hard out of bends:biggerGrin:


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh right, I thought you would have had stuff like 525EXC/SX and super comp 660s that sort of thing in there But I suppose the CRF's and the like are just as good!

Have you got the P7 zx6? They're giving them away at the moment, was thinking about getting one myself, seen them for 5grandish brand new! Mental deal!


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

yeah in bright orange it is! i paid 6k with 3 years 0% finance ;0) awesome bike mate, get one!!!!


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

The finance is a nice touch, Kawasaki are pretty good with that type of deal.

I'd love one, I like the black one myself, can't really justify i at the moment but it's definetley high on the list of choices, probably that or a new R6, I'm a bit of a yamaha boy at heart, cut my teeth on the early R6! Jeez I sound like I'm a hundred....

I'm jealous of your orange missile!


----------

